# Android OS phone Users on Etisalat



## indoMLA

If any of you are using an Android-based smartphone on Etisalat, can you please post the APN settings you have listed on the phone. I have tried to do a search online for the APN settings but still can't get my phone to work properly. I have the following APN settings set up:

*APN #1 - *
Name: 3G
APN: etisalat.ae
Proxy <Not Set> 
Port <Not Set> 
Username: <Not Set> 
Password: <Not Set> 
Server <Not Set> 
MMSC: <Not Set> 
MMS: <Not Set> 
MMS port: <Not Set> 
MCC: 424
MNC: 02
Autherntication type: <Not set> 
APN type: internet+mms+supl

*APN #2 - *
Name: etisalat
APN: mms
Proxy <Not Set> 
Port <Not Set> 
Username: mms
Password: mms
Server <Not Set>
MMSC: http://mms/servlets/mms
MMS proxy: 10.12.0.30
MMS port: 8080
MCC: 424
MNC: 02
Autherntication type: <Not set>
APN type: mms

I am also starting to question if I need two APN's set up.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (from the US). I can send and receive messages fine, make phone calls, but can't get the device on the internet or network connectivity (to access android market, use apps that require network access, use google maps, etc.). I have a SIM card (from Etisalat) that has data connected to it, but still no go. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## indoMLA

Seriously? No here uses an Android phone?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sorry, no.

Was this new when you got it? My previous blackberry couldnt access certain things. It was used. I found out it had IT blocks installed on it that no one could seem to get off and had to swipe it clean.


----------



## PVD04

The first one listed is the one you need for internet. Try deleting the second one and it may work. Also, make sure you have "Use packet data" checked in your data settings. if that doesn't work, sometimes deleting all apns and re-entering gets data working. My phone is working fine with the apns you have listed.


----------



## indoMLA

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry, no.
> 
> Was this new when you got it? My previous blackberry couldnt access certain things. It was used. I found out it had IT blocks installed on it that no one could seem to get off and had to swipe it clean.


Yes, it is brand spanking new.



PVD04 said:


> The first one listed is the one you need for internet. Try deleting the second one and it may work. Also, make sure you have "Use packet data" checked in your data settings. if that doesn't work, sometimes deleting all apns and re-entering gets data working. My phone is working fine with the apns you have listed.


- I have "Use packet data" checked, doesn't work.
- I have deleted the APN's and installed only the first one - doesn't work.
- I have installed both APN's (when done the first APN, for 3G, defaults to internet+mms+supl) - doesn't work.
- Changed the first APN to internet - doesn't work.

This thing is aggravating....

Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## PVD04

Last thoughts - 

delete all apns
reboot
enter first apn
reboot
internet?

If that doesn't work, you can look for help on the xda developers forum. The apns you have listed are correct and work fine for me, so that is not the problem.


----------



## Southak

Ring Etisalat?


----------



## ash_ak

these worked for me in the past on my android, btw you need to setup 3g and mms too for data to work.


First APN for 3g as follows

Name: 3G
APN: etisalat.ae
Proxy <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
Port <Not Set> ... leave it as it is.
Username: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
Password: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
Server <Not Set> leave it as it is.
MMSC: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
MMS: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
MMS port: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
MCC: 424
MNC: 02
Autherntication type: <Not set> leave it as it is.
APN type:<Not set> leave it as it is.

after you save

go to menu and start new APN again and add new APN


Second APN for mms as follows

Name: etisalat
APN: mms
Proxy <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
Port <Not Set> ... leave it as it is.
Username: mms
Password: mms
Server <Not Set> leave it as it is.
MMSC: http://mms/servlets/mms
MMS proxy: 10.12.0.30
MMS port: 8080
MCC: 424
MNC: 02
Autherntication type: <Not set> leave it as it is.
APN type: mms


----------



## indoMLA

ash_ak said:


> these worked for me in the past on my android, btw you need to setup 3g and mms too for data to work.
> 
> 
> First APN for 3g as follows
> 
> Name: 3G
> APN: etisalat.ae
> Proxy <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> Port <Not Set> ... leave it as it is.
> Username: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> Password: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> Server <Not Set> leave it as it is.
> MMSC: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> MMS: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> MMS port: <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> MCC: 424
> MNC: 02
> Autherntication type: <Not set> leave it as it is.
> APN type:<Not set> leave it as it is.
> 
> after you save
> 
> go to menu and start new APN again and add new APN
> 
> 
> Second APN for mms as follows
> 
> Name: etisalat
> APN: mms
> Proxy <Not Set> .. leave it as it is.
> Port <Not Set> ... leave it as it is.
> Username: mms
> Password: mms
> Server <Not Set> leave it as it is.
> MMSC: http://mms/servlets/mms
> MMS proxy: 10.12.0.30
> MMS port: 8080
> MCC: 424
> MNC: 02
> Autherntication type: <Not set> leave it as it is.
> APN type: mms


That is the problem, when I add the second APN, the first one defaults to the APN type of internet+mms+supl. I can't change it. Will try to hit up Etisalat and have them give me the actual settings...


----------



## bigbang70

Is it a rooted phone?? I also have samsung galaxy IIs and After it was rooted and unlocked I called etisalat a few times before I got a guy to tell me to text *something don't really remember, But it has worked after that..


----------



## gionni_l

indoMLA said:


> APN type: internet+mms+supl


my sony ericsson xperia arc (android 2,3) worked out of the box, only thing that seems strange to me is the use of the "+" in the apn type field, try to just write

default,supl

like in my phone, delete all the other ones, and check whether it works.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor

dude, tried research and the APN you have in the OP should be the ones to use. Rooting the phone is a good way to go. xda for that. Any luck with talking to Etisalat people?

Did you check to see if the 3G/HSPA bands of Etisalat are the same as that of AT&T? Shouldn't affect getting connected though.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Etisalat should send you an SMS with the config settings to download for the Internet... That's what they did with my android and 0 issues. My phone is from here. My friend had 0 issues either and his was from Canada.


----------



## Rasputin

I have samsung galaxy works ok in etisalat


----------



## indoMLA

Yeah, I think I figured out what the issue is... I have a work Blackberry which has a data plan, I tried to use the SIM from it in the Android phone. Now I knew that the Blackberry devices use the BIS/BES servers, but when I initially put the SIM in the Android phone to see if the phone worked, I was surprised to see that the internet actually worked (but short term). I assumed that the SIM would work without the BIS/BES servers, but that is a no go.

Thanks to everyone that tried to help me out, but I think my stupidity has taken this win.


----------



## decentguy_sb_23

Hi IndoMLA,
I got this Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE rogers(SGH-I727R) from Canada recently in dubai, its working fine for sms & calls and having the same problem with etisalat, no data working. Can u please tell me what was your problem in detail. So that, i can try to resolve mine.


----------



## decentguy_sb_23

*Android OS phone Users on Etisalat Reply to Thread*

Hi IndoMLA,
I got this Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE rogers(SGH-I727R) from Canada recently in dubai, its working fine for sms & calls and having the same problem with etisalat, no data working. Can u please tell me what was your problem in detail. So that, i can try to resolve mine.


----------



## ash_ak

decentguy_sb_23 said:


> Hi IndoMLA,
> I got this Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE rogers(SGH-I727R) from Canada recently in dubai, its working fine for sms & calls and having the same problem with etisalat, no data working. Can u please tell me what was your problem in detail. So that, i can try to resolve mine.


First of all, are you sure data is enabled on your phone plan. if yes, goto page 1 of this thread and follow the steps i have posted and see if it works.


----------



## hoxtonsunrise

indoMLA said:


> Yeah, I think I figured out what the issue is... I have a work Blackberry which has a data plan, I tried to use the SIM from it in the Android phone. Now I knew that the Blackberry devices use the BIS/BES servers, but when I initially put the SIM in the Android phone to see if the phone worked, I was surprised to see that the internet actually worked (but short term). I assumed that the SIM would work without the BIS/BES servers, but that is a no go.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that tried to help me out, but I think my stupidity has taken this win.


HI there! I found this thread via Google. I have the same issue, i.e. my sim card was previously used in a company BB and I'm now using it in a Samsung Note with Etisalat data plan. Yes, the Internet worked initially, but then it went. (also, yes, I have tried the other suggestions re. APNs and they don't work for me).
Could you let me know what exactly you did to finally fix the problem once you identified what it was? Speak to Etisalat? Speak to your company IT dudes?
It would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## indoMLA

decentguy_sb_23 said:


> Hi IndoMLA,
> I got this Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE rogers(SGH-I727R) from Canada recently in dubai, its working fine for sms & calls and having the same problem with etisalat, no data working. Can u please tell me what was your problem in detail. So that, i can try to resolve mine.





hoxtonsunrise said:


> HI there! I found this thread via Google. I have the same issue, i.e. my sim card was previously used in a company BB and I'm now using it in a Samsung Note with Etisalat data plan. Yes, the Internet worked initially, but then it went. (also, yes, I have tried the other suggestions re. APNs and they don't work for me).
> Could you let me know what exactly you did to finally fix the problem once you identified what it was? Speak to Etisalat? Speak to your company IT dudes?
> It would be much appreciated! Thanks!


I did not keep the phone, I got rid of it and went back to the Blackberry.

The reason my phone did not work was because my SIM was a company issued SIM from Etisalat, thus it was a licensed BB phone/SIM which was linked to the Blackberry BES/BIS services (proprietary encryption). If you are on a company phone, most likely the company has purchased these licenses and all data (exchange emails and internet) are routed to and through the BES/BIS servers. If this is the case, then your data will not work as your company is not going to release the phone to be used openly. 

If the your phone was purchased from Du/Etisalat with no BES/BIS license, then you can use the phone with no issue as the data is simply not routed to Blackberry's protection and servers. If your phone does not work in this instance, then ring Etisalat and ask them for the settings that you should be using for the Samsung Galaxy SII phones (Skyrocket, etc.). 
The Samsung Galaxy has an Exchange Client built in so it is possible to use the corporate email but you can't be on the BES/BIS to do that. 

Hope the above helps.


----------



## hoxtonsunrise

indoMLA said:


> I did not keep the phone, I got rid of it and went back to the Blackberry.
> 
> The reason my phone did not work was because my SIM was a company issued SIM from Etisalat, thus it was a licensed BB phone/SIM which was linked to the Blackberry BES/BIS services (proprietary encryption). If you are on a company phone, most likely the company has purchased these licenses and all data (exchange emails and internet) are routed to and through the BES/BIS servers. If this is the case, then your data will not work as your company is not going to release the phone to be used openly.
> 
> Hope the above helps.


Hello again,

Very useful, thanks. My case is a little different, but I think this will help to resolve it. My sim card is my won, but was tied into a corporate account for the last 2 years when I also used a BB. I want to keep it in the corporate account, but without the ties to the BB service or exchange connection. As far as I see this should not really be an issue as all the company needs to do is advise Etisalat to switch the package, which they have done. Seems to me, however, that they may not have switched it properly and kept some ties with the BB service. I will have to speak to the IT guy in the company to see and possibly to Etisalat, but at least this thread has given me some ideas where to start, so cheers for that.


----------



## decentguy_sb_23

ash_ak said:


> First of all, are you sure data is enabled on your phone plan. if yes, goto page 1 of this thread and follow the steps i have posted and see if it works.


Thank-you Ash_ak for your reply.
I guess data-plan is not required to be subscribed to, i should work as-pay as you go. But, I tried using those settings of APN.. deleting, rebooting etc etc-didn't helped.
I tried putting a du card and it was working fine for data.
I also tried calling Etisalat to send me configuration message..they said they are unable to send the message, instead, they told me to type *122*243# which says "you will soon receive setiings from etisalat, save it as your default settings" But, after that there is no message. 
Also, unlike IndoMLA my SIM card is not form blackberry, infact, i had data-plan on it when i had Nokia E72 which worked fine all the time.
DO someone really think data-plan subscription is required..actually i was about to subscribe but, if its not working for pay as you go, there is a chance it won't work for plan too.. subscription would be a waste.


----------



## decentguy_sb_23

decentguy_sb_23 said:


> Thank-you Ash_ak for your reply.
> I guess data-plan is not required to be subscribed to, i should work as-pay as you go. But, I tried using those settings of APN.. deleting, rebooting etc etc-didn't helped.
> I tried putting a du card and it was working fine for data.
> I also tried calling Etisalat to send me configuration message..they said they are unable to send the message, instead, they told me to type *122*243# which says "you will soon receive setiings from etisalat, save it as your default settings" But, after that there is no message.
> Also, unlike IndoMLA my SIM card is not form blackberry, infact, i had data-plan on it when i had Nokia E72 which worked fine all the time.
> DO someone really think data-plan subscription is required..actually i was about to subscribe but, if its not working for pay as you go, there is a chance it won't work for plan too.. subscription would be a waste.


Got it Finally, At last it worked.
How?-after so many failures calling etisalat self troubleshooting, I tried installing a data managing software from android market-ONAVO..it didn't worked the first time.. but, when i restarted the fone it took of my balance and ONAVO gave a notification that I have used 1.5MB of data.... Hurrah!!


----------



## hoxtonsunrise

Hello again,

Just a quick follow-up and thanks again to the OP. As soon as my sim-card details were taken out from the company's BB exchange server application, things started to work on my Android and I now have full data services.


----------

